# Blimey CBeebies......!



## Hanmillmum (Jan 23, 2013)

Tackling diabetes for the under 5's. Little one just been watching a programme called "Get well soon" - a puppet girl is diagnosed by the GP as having diabetes and there is a bit of a discussion about blood sugar and symptoms. Quite impressed 
Think our GP should watch it to expand his knowledge


----------



## rachelha (Jan 23, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Tackling diabetes for the under 5's. Little one just been watching a programme called "Get well soon" - a puppet girl is diagnosed by the GP as having diabetes and there is a bit of a discussion about blood sugar and symptoms. Quite impressed
> Think our GP should watch it to expand his knowledge



Ooh I may have to watch that with Nathan, I have been quite impressed by that series.  Dr Ranj is acutally a proper qualified paediatrician not just a presenter.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2013)

That's great  Here's a link to the programme on iplayer:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01p6n1n/Get_Well_Soon_Sugar_Sweet/


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 23, 2013)

rachelha said:


> Ooh I may have to watch that with Nathan, I have been quite impressed by that series.  Dr Ranj is acutally a proper qualified paediatrician not just a presenter.



I didn't know that....impressive he can sing and dance as well ( well to a degree!) Was thinking how funny it would be if some of our regular doctors would do this, make it a bit more fun


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 23, 2013)

Northerner said:


> That's great  Here's a link to the programme on iplayer:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01p6n1n/Get_Well_Soon_Sugar_Sweet/



Must learn how to do that...half a job me. Thanks N


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 31, 2013)

Education !


----------



## Ruth Goode (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh wow, we missed that, we will watch it on iplayer if its still there x


----------

